# Roger disassembled the new RF 50/1.2



## Berowne (Dec 12, 2018)

Uncle Rog did it again: Disassembly of the Canon RF 50mm f1.2L


----------



## Berowne (Dec 12, 2018)

Some quotes from the conclusion: 

* "In the meantime, we’ll have to settle for seeing the same ‘best in field’ optical adjustability we expect in Canon lenses. " 

* "But one thing that is very clear: the RF lenses contain some new technology they haven’t used before. There’s a lot of engineering that’s gone into these. Things are different inside here. As we’ll see in the next teardown we do, some of that is carrying over to at least some EF lenses. What does this mean? It means Canon has invested very heavily into developing the lenses of the R system. This level of engineering didn’t all happen in the last year, they’ve been working on this for quite a while." 

I would say: great job Canon, well done - despite the crazy wires!


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 13, 2018)

Berowne said:


> Some quotes from the conclusion:
> 
> * "In the meantime, we’ll have to settle for seeing the same ‘best in field’ optical adjustability we expect in Canon lenses. "
> 
> ...


Here is Dpreview's coverage of this teardown:
https://www.dpreview.com/news/35069...-lens-to-reveal-new-optics-tech-and-surprises


----------



## 4fun (Dec 13, 2018)

i'd say "over-engineered, big, expensive, limited use case fixed 50mm lens, not many units will be sold".

Fine for those who want it, but I'd have preferred to see some more universal, innovative, compact, affordable f/4 RF zooms first.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 13, 2018)

It's a stunning lens. By coming out at the beginning with such a fine and expensive lens, Canon has put down a marker that they are in the R class for real and they will be bringing out a series of pro-grade bodies to match. That's a stronger message than some cheap lenses.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 13, 2018)

I sure explains some of why the AF is so incredibly accurate, it’s like it just knows where I want focus...


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 13, 2018)

Viggo said:


> I sure explains some of why the AF is so incredibly accurate, it’s like it just knows where I want focus...



Yes, really impressed with one shot AF on the R -- dual pixel AF is great for stills. It made my 24L II and 50L much more useable... too bad those were sold to fund the RF 50. 

Still trying to figure out my system with touch/drag to focus. I'm left-eye dominant, so my nose routinely pushes against the screen to move the point. I like the ease of setting the point, but then *I'd like to "lock" it in until I hit another button*. I've moved the touch sensitive portion from the right to left side, but I'm not sure I like it there either especially if I'm using the left hand to support a heavier lens. I often set the AF point specifically on my dSLRs to get the framing I want for a series of shots at a time. Having to reset the point because my nose inadvertently moved it is annoying.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 13, 2018)

Random Orbits said:


> Yes, really impressed with one shot AF on the R -- dual pixel AF is great for stills. It made my 24L II and 50L much more useable... too bad those were sold to fund the RF 50.
> 
> Still trying to figure out my system with touch/drag to focus. I'm left-eye dominant, so my nose routinely pushes against the screen to move the point. I like the ease of setting the point, but then *I'd like to "lock" it in until I hit another button*. I've moved the touch sensitive portion from the right to left side, but I'm not sure I like it there either especially if I'm using the left hand to support a heavier lens. I often set the AF point specifically on my dSLRs to get the framing I want for a series of shots at a time. Having to reset the point because my nose inadvertently moved it is annoying.


I can imagine! Have you tried lower right corner ? Wow, that’s like the left hand issues my daughter has, things I never thought of... I’m using my right eye so no issues, but I can see the nose being an issue...


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 13, 2018)

Viggo said:


> I can imagine! Have you tried lower right corner ? Wow, that’s like the left hand issues my daughter has, things I never thought of... I’m using my right eye so no issues, but I can see the nose being an issue...



Yup, left handed in a right handed world.

The first thing I tried was absolute but I think that required the entire screen, so that didn't work, so now I'm back to relative in a small area. Lower right and top right are both bad. What I think I need to figure out is whether or not it is possible to use the multifunction bar to enable/disable AF point selection on the screen. If I can do that, then I can go back to whole screen absolute position, touch my desired point, and lock my selection by pressing a button.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 13, 2018)

Random Orbits said:


> Yup, left handed in a right handed world.
> 
> The first thing I tried was absolute but I think that required the entire screen, so that didn't work, so now I'm back to relative in a small area. Lower right and top right are both bad. What I think I need to figure out is whether or not it is possible to use the multifunction bar to enable/disable AF point selection on the screen. If I can do that, then I can go back to whole screen absolute position, touch my desired point, and lock my selection by pressing a button.


You can absolutely switch the touch’n drag on/off with tapping the Touch Bar.

Also, no you can use Absoulte with only a part of the screen active.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2018)

I think the solution is to use your nose as the primary point selector. It helps if it's double-jointed, but be careful you don't get your nose out-of-joint.


----------

